# Snorkling when I was in Dominican.



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Punta Cana, Dominican Republic. I had some VERY fun times there. Lots of parties and lots of women. Great diving as well, the water was crystal clear and warm!

Enjoy.

Pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shots..big ass sargent majors..


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

looks like a lot of fun! where did you fly into ? freeport?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

oops my bad, I thought you said the Bahamas.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

When i did go to Bahamas I went to Nassau. Very fun as well.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

lucky man!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Also, forgot to mention that this certain time I did snorkle my friend and I saw a Barracuda about 50 ft. away. By the time I swung my cam up to get him he darted. When I looked at him he was just floating 50 ft. out and staring at all of us swimming around. Would ahve been nice to get a pic.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> When i did go to Bahamas I went to Nassau. Very fun as well.


 I went snorkelin in Nassau as well......we were gonna go to Atlantis but this hwole trip was planned too late







but when I went 3 times in Bahams they all sucked.....we even went to a private island and it was crap

However, Cancun was the best place I 've ever went snorkeling!! I went 3 times in Cancun too and all I can say sis WOW.....clear water, white sand, eautiful fish. Easily one of the most memorable times I've had.

Glad to hear you had a good time Bryan and awesome pics


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanx! I saw some great fish there, about an 18" Flounder that would change from dull brown (match the sand) to white with blue polkadots (when swimming). Really though when I said Nassau was great I meant the party not the swimming.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice! Sweet looking resort too. 
Quite the density of Seargent Majors!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Really though when I said Nassau was great I meant the party not the swimming.


 hehe I have to agree it was pretty fun there


----------

